# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  رجااااااااااء

## اعشق ابي

هاي 
كيفكن 
رجاااااء 
الي عنده مديلات مرايل غير دي الاي في النت 
يحطهم اهني بأقرب وقت

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

لو عندي حطيت ... خلصنا دراسة الله يعينك عليهااا 

تحياتو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفس الطلب كنت بطلبه 
طبعا مو اليي الى الفراش الفاطمي

ننتظر الصور 
واذا كان بأمكاني راح احط موديل مريولها العام الماضي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين 
بعد طول انتظار 
رجعت بس خساره كاميرا الجوال ما طلعت الصور واضحه 
بس خيو بجد موديل مميز وحليوووووووووووو
وهو اساسا موديل قميصي
وهذا من الأمام




طبعا هو عباره عن كلر زي ما تشوفي وازرار نازله الى الخصر 
وبعدين في الخصر لاستيك دقيق و مكسر كسرات بسيطه 
ويوسع من تحت اشوي مثل الفرنسي
والأكمام عادية و فيها لاستيك مثل الحزام 

وهنا المريول من الخلف 



نسيت اخبرش ان المريول في حزام دقيق اعلى البطن واسفل الصدر 
اتسوي بكله على جنب 
وان شاء الله يعجبش

----------


## اعشق ابي

تسلمو 
عصلت واحد وبحط بعد شوي صورته 
سلمت يمناك عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار الصوره

----------


## يوم سعيد

أنا ما عجبني ما اشوفه ذاك المستوى وإذا كان هناك ماهو أفضل وأرقى فيا حبّذا الاسراع في عرضه قبل أن يضيق بنا الوقت ويروحوا الخوات بمراييل العام الماضي !!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

آمم آني مريولي الكسرآإت وكآن كل العآم تقريباً جدي  :toung:  ،

ماادري تعرفوه وإلآ لآ او حتى عجبكم او لآ ؟  :huh:  ’’{

بس خلو هالشي في بآإلكم ..{

إن في مدآرس لآزم يلتزمو بموديل معين ترى ،

آني الحين خلصلت بس مدرستنآ عطو البنآت نهآية السنه موديل مٌعين يسووه ..{

يعني تآأكدو من المدرسه إلآ انتون فيها والموديلات إلايسمحو فيهآ لآتآلي يهدرو عليكم  :suspicious:  ,,

هذآ كل إلآ عندي ،

ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ,,

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملامح
بالنسبة لمدرسه الفراش الفاطمي 
ما قالوا اليها شي 
مريولها مميز ومرتب عليها 
وما عطوهم موديل وكانت نفس مدرستي 
اهمشي المريول مو ضيق بزيادة ولا طويل يكنس المدرسه

يوم سعيد
تسلم اخووك عالمرور 
اشوف ما شاء الله عندك ذووق 
بس اخوووك اني عاجبني ووواجد وواجد 
ومن كثر عشقي الى هالمريول طلبته ولبسته وجلست به اشويات 
كان واسع شوي عليي بعد
المهم 
حاليا اخترت موديل مريول ثاني لفراشتي الحلوه
وراح يكون مميز وغير مخالف لأنا من متابعين القوانين ومنفذيها 

ويعطيكم العافية 
ورمضان كريم

----------

